#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Duvida configuração ATA LINKSYS + SERVER ASTERISK

## MAD

Bom dia a todos, sou novo aqui e queria tirar uma duvida com vocês, desde já agradeço a ajuda.

Estou fazendo um projeto de TCC sobre VoIp, e estou com a uma duvida de como fazer a interligaçao de um server asterisk ja com ramais SIP criados com um ATA LINKSYS 3102 e uma linha fixa PSTN.
Eu tenho uma visão de projeto assim:

LINHA PSTN >> ATA >> ROTEADOR >> SERVER ASTERISK.

Muito obrigado.

----------


## rafaelpollon

Quando fiz, fiz assim: http://blog.mazolini.com.br/2009/03/...m-spa3102.html

----------

